# Hello from East Texas



## colbyntx (Jun 23, 2008)

Just thought I would make my first post here in the newbe section to say hello. I am in deep East Texas about 10 miles from Louisiana right above where the Sabine river becomes the TX/LA border. We have lots of deer and hogs so there is always game to hunt year round. Looks like a good forum and hope I can pick up some good ticks and tips and enjoy everybodies stories.

ColbyNTX


----------



## colbyntx (Jun 23, 2008)

Also, anybody in the area, I would like to get together with others for a shoot!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!!* :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* ColbyNTX. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

you near Hemphill??

I'm in Center.......I help out in the bow shop and what not at

www.wulfoutdoorsports.com

I work at the Tyson chicken plant, go to the bow shop in my spare time.....


----------



## colbyntx (Jun 23, 2008)

Boudreaux, 

Much closer, near Tenaha.


----------

